# Another spoiler option for Gen 2 Cruze.



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

Are you happy with the color match?, it seems from your pictures that it might be a lighter shade. Is your car Switchblade silver?
Thanks
Roy


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

ct xr rider said:


> Are you happy with the color match?, it seems from your pictures that it might be a lighter shade. Is your car Switchblade silver?
> Thanks
> Roy


I'm happy with the color! it does match just had poor lighting as I took the photo on an overcast day. My car is the Switchblade silver or GAN. When we get some clear sunny days as the snow is slowly starting I'll take a good photo to show that it matches well.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

It is not too showy. Like it.


----------

